# Questions about the ad22vf upgrade



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

Ok, couple of things: If I get the calipers from a local part store, do I get abs or non-abs? If I get the abs, do they have the sensors in them? Sometimes I see options for calipers from Japan or America, any difference? If I get the NX brakes up front, should I go to a more aggressive pad in the rear to keep the bias right, or will it be alright as is? Thanx guys.


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

IIRC you wanna get the calipers WITH abs from JAPAN.


----------

